# Hilfe Nach Unfall!Cube Ams Pro 2006



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde ,

Vielleicht bekomme ich hier ein paar nützlich Tipps!

Habe ein cube Ams Pro 2006!

Wurde im April Leider von eine Auto angefahren!

Bike wurde soweit beschädigt das der Komplette hinterbau verbogen ist  und die Felge bzw. Rad auch!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder

Vor dem Unfall:

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/verrcktimmai2006u8xdozkr.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/verrcktimmai2006wsovb3zk.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/verrcktimmai2006iebmhgtn.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/verrcktimmai2006y4r53xv7.jpg


Nach dem Unfall:

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/hinterbaune1q9fc5.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/umlenkhebelhskwf89u.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/hinterradqy06svcp.jpg


Die Versicherung hat sich leider nach langen hin und her geweigert zu zahlen weill ich eine Teil Schuld hätte ,weill ich auf der falschen seite fuhr!

Mein Anwalt sagt zu mir man könnte vor Gericht gehen ,aber das Risiko ist mir doch zu Gross das ich verlier und dann bleibe ich auf den Kosten sitzen!

Habe lang gespart und so ein Bike war schon immer mein Traum ,und zack wird er zerstört!

Habe mir jetzt mit müh und not etwas Geld gespart ca. 300 Euro !

Denke ich kauf mir vielleicht irgendwo ein gebrauchten Hardtail-Rahmen und verkauf mein DT Swiss 190 und nehme noch ein Laufrad für hinten!


Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand bei meinen entscheidungen helfen würde oder mir tips geben würde!

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## agnes (30. Dezember 2008)

wie wäre es mit einem neuen rahmen? bekommt man ja günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie schaut den der Hauptrahmen aus? Vielleicht kannst du ja eine neue Schwinge besorgen und wechseln. Wenn der Hauptrahmen noch in Ordnung ist, wäre das eine Option.


----------



## hartmeanle (30. Dezember 2008)

Du hast keine Rechtsschutzversicherung ?
Es gibt auch Prozesskostenhilfe , hat der Anwalt das mal geprüft . ?
Der Versicherer wird natürlich Pokern, der will erstmal sehen was du in die Wege leitest. Ich würde den Anwalt ein Schreiben aufsetzen lassen das wie eine Begründung zur Prozessbeginn aussieht, aber nicht diese Überschrift trägt, nennt sich auch Klageschrift. Das als Antwort auf die Absage der Versicherung.
Und dann ein Schadensgutachten, denn du willst ja wissen was die Reparatur kostet.
Nicht gleich mit Schrauben anfangen....

Viel Glück.


----------



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

Wo bekomme ich eine Schwinge?


----------



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

Rechtsschutz leider nicht!

Bin zur Zeit Harz 4 Empfänger!


----------



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

Hauptrahmen ist ok !Aber wer gib mir die Garantie das nicht minimal etwas verbogen ist ,und es irgendwann mal bricht?


----------



## Mc Wade (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
wuerde Dir auch einen neuen Rahmen empfehlen, siehe H&S
www.bike-discount.de, haben da schon guenstige Lösungen.
Laufrad sollte sich ueber Bikemarkt gebraucht auch finden lassen.
Nur Hinterbau , oder Haupt rahmen wuerde ich von abraten - weißt nicht wie das jeweilig andere Teil Schaden genommen hat.
Darüberhinaus wuerde ich mir von Deinem Bikehändler einen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen, der wird Dir in der Regel so ausfallen :
- neuer Komlettrahmen
- neuer Lenker, Vorbau
- neuer Dämpfer
- neues Laufrad
- neuer Helm ( Du hattest doch sicherlich einen auf )
- Montagekosten


ich kann mir vorstellen, dass da gut und gerne 1500,00 EUR zusammen kommen. Der Versicherer hat ja schon angemerkt, Du hättest eine Teilschuld, das heiß der Unfallteilnehmer / Verursacher ist nicht frei von Schuld und somit kommt auf jeden Fall ein Vergleich/Kompromiss in Frage.
Ich wuerde mich mit dem Kostenvoranschlg bei der Versicherung mal telf./schriftlich melden - und räume Dir da gute Chancen ein mindestens die Hälfte von dem Kostenvoranschlag aussergerichtlich zu bekommén.
Das ganze wuerde mit einem Rechtsanwalt natuerlich nachdrücklicher / eindrucksvoller sein aber ohne Knete keine Fete 
Hoffe die Sache geht gut für Dich aus.
Denk dran Teilschuld heißt nicht Schuld !!!
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Dezember 2008)

MMn sollte der Hauptrahmen (nach den Fotos) nichts haben. Die Schwinge hat ja die Energie geschluckt und ist nicht am Hauptrahmen angeschlagen. Eine neue Schwinge kann dir ein Händler in deiner Nähe (am Besten wäre natürlich einer der auch Cube verkauft) bestellen.
Ein neuer Rahmen wie der Vorredner schrieb wäre in deinem Budget dieser:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a8787/qlt-to-rahmen-eloxiert.html
Mit den Kosten musst du halt endscheiden, da die neue Schwinge vermutlich nicht so viel weniger kosten wird wie der obige Rahmen.


----------



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5757/qlt-team-only-power-rahmen.html

der wäre interessant!

Würden meine teile passen?


----------



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

Kann an die Rahmen Qualitativ mit Cube Rahmen vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich denke qualitativ nehmen sich die Rahmen nichts. Sie sollen sogar aus dem selben Werk stammen. Deine Teile müssten auch passen. Die Sattelstütze hat laut Beschreibung beim Radon 31,4mm bei deinem Cube sind es 31,6mm. Hier würde ich es aber darauf ankommen lassen, notfalls kann man das Sitzrohr noch etwas aufreiben lassen (sind ja nur 2 Zehntel). Mit etwas Glück passt es aber auch so.


----------



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-CUBE-AMS-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

vielleicht sollte ich dar mal beobachten!
 hatte vorher 18 Zoll ,20 Zoll würde auch gehen! bin 1,74cm


----------



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

So langsam komme ich meinem neuen alten bike näher ,dann muss ich nicht mehr die Öffentlichen Verkehrmittel nutzen!

Ich danke euch für die bisherigen Hilfen!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Dezember 2008)

Wieviele Spacer hast du unter dem Vorbau, da beim 20"-Rahmen das Steuerrohr 1 cm länger ist. Nicht das dann der Schaft deiner Gabel zu kurz ist.


----------



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

oh mom muss man oben auf den bilder sehen!oder?


----------



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/verrcktimmai2006y4r53xv7.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

wenn nicht müsste ich mal in den Keller gehen und schauen!


----------



## Paddedream (30. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht weiss jemand wo man cube Rahmen herbekommt!?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja, müsste passen. Musst dann nur das 10mm Distanzstück weglassen dann passt das wieder. Musst dabei aber auch bedenken, das die Sitzposition auch entsprechend weniger aufrecht sein wird, weil der Lenker eben im Verhältnis 10mm tiefer sitzt. Ob dich das stört, hängt von deinen Vorlieben ab.

Edit: Händler:
hier: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Radsport-Altig_id_8902__dId_949830_.htm
oder hier: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Velo-Garage_id_8902__dId_3656110_.htm


----------



## acid-driver (30. Dezember 2008)

auf den ersten bildern sieht man spacer. aber wieviele und welche größe kann ich da nicht erkennen...

edit: zu spät


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie war der Unfallhergang?


----------



## Marzi (30. Dezember 2008)

Paddedream schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-CUBE-AMS-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> vielleicht sollte ich dar mal beobachten!
> hatte vorher 18 Zoll ,20 Zoll würde auch gehen! bin 1,74cm



Der Typ hat auch noch ein 18" XMS Rahmen!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...http://my.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta


----------



## rockshox12 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also eins versteh ich nicht, du sagst du bist eh eigentlich sehr knapp bei Kasse dann kämpf doch drum. Und kauf dir nicht einfach nen neues Bike.

Das ist heutzutage leider so das die Versicherung immer erst "NEIN" sagt.


----------



## agnes (30. Dezember 2008)

naja aber wenn man kein rechtschutz hat, muss du die gesamten kosten selber tragen. von daher wÃ¤re es so fÃ¼r ihn gÃ¼nstiger. da dei chance immer 50/50 ist. und wenn ich mal salopp sagen wÃ¼rde, das es bis vors gericht geht, wÃ¤ren betsimmt 500-1000â¬ fÃ¼r einen anwalt fÃ¤llig.

hol dir einen neuen rahmen. oder bei ebay was. schreib doch mal cube an ob du deinen rahmen fÃ¼r die hÃ¤lfte bekommen kÃ¶nntes. oder halt die teile die defekt sind.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Dezember 2008)

Beil Teilschuld ist es eigentlich ziemlich pillepalle ohne RSV. Aber das kommt auf den Hergang an, zu dem sich hier ausgeschwiegen wird. Ich dennke, der Threatstarter hat einfach ******** Gebaut. Schade ums Fahrrad, dennoch.


----------



## Paddedream (31. Dezember 2008)

Das ist alles ein Kostspieleiges Unterfangen!

Hoffe auf ein Schnäppchen bei ebay

Der weiss rote würde mir besser gefallen!

Was denk ihr für wie viel die weg gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddedream (31. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich so einen Rahmen für 250-300 Euro bekommen bin ich einfach auf der sichern seite!  

Anwaltskosten etc das rechnet sich nciht das Risiko gehe ich net ein!


----------



## Paddedream (31. Dezember 2008)

Falls ich so ein erahmen ersteiger ,hoffe das ich dann hinbekomme mit dem Komplett aus und Umbau! Ist das schwierig!


----------



## Ryo (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube es wurde schonmal gefragt, aber wie war der Unfallhergang?
"Auf der falschen Seite gefahren" Darunter kann ich mir viel vorstellen

Und nutz doch bitte den Editbutton


----------



## hartmeanle (31. Dezember 2008)

Der Versicherer reibt sich die Hände, mal nein gesagt und der Geschädigte zahlt seine Rechnung selbst.
Ob du eine Teilschud hast wird nicht von einem Anwalt oder einer Versicherung festgestellt , der TYP heißt Richter.
Aber die Angst um das Geld schwingt mit. Ein neuer Rahmen hat ein Überschaubare Anschaffungsgröße, das Geld das zum Gericht geht und der Anwalt will ist unbekannt , hören sagen ....

Ich wiederhole meinen Tipp, rufe das Landgericht an und frage dich nach Prozesskostenhilfe durch, in diesem Staat bekommt jeder die Möglichkeit seine Ansprüche durchzusetzen . Und denk mal nach, du sagt du bekommst Harz4 , dann hast du doch schon die Hosen runtergelassen, was will den ein Gläubiger , in dem Fall ein Anwalt von dir holen. Pleite ist Pleite.
Anwälte können im übrigen auch auf Stundenhonorar entlohnt werden, muß mal drüber Quatschen.
Mach dem Versicherer Druck, die 3 Telefonate wirst du doch noch hin bekommen.

Ralf


----------



## jasper (31. Dezember 2008)

@paddedream: wie wäre es


----------



## jasper (31. Dezember 2008)

wenn du


----------



## jasper (31. Dezember 2008)

endlich mal


----------



## jasper (31. Dezember 2008)

die EDIT-FUNKTION benutzt?
es ist einfach nur nervig...

wie schon gesagt, schreib doch mal was zum unfallhergang, die prozesskostenhilfe greift menschen wie dir unter die arme und zahlt deine anwaltskosten. allerdings nur bei aussicht auf erfolg...

@hartmeanle: das stundenhonorar eines anwalts kann gut und gern drei bis vierstellig sein, ein hartz4-empfänger ist für mein dafürhalten der falsche partner für einen vertrag auf stundenbasis.


----------



## Marzi (31. Dezember 2008)

Paddedream schrieb:


> Die Versicherung hat sich leider nach langen hin und her geweigert zu zahlen weill ich eine Teil Schuld hätte ,weill ich auf der falschen seite fuhr!
> 
> Mein Anwalt sagt zu mir man könnte vor Gericht gehen ,aber das Risiko ist mir doch zu Gross das ich verlier und dann bleibe ich auf den Kosten sitzen!



Das er auf der falschen Seite gefahren ist wissen wir schon mal und was sein Anwalt davon hält auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (31. Dezember 2008)

4stellig für ein bike unfall^^  was kennst du für anwälte...  zudem hätte ein netter hinweiss auf den edit button auch gereicht.

naja schau dich um bei ebay. dir wurde viele alternativen genannt. jetzt bist du an der reihe was du draus machst.


----------



## Paddedream (31. Dezember 2008)

Also werde mich bezügliuch Anwalt und Gerichtskosten noch etwas genauer informieren!


Werde mir jetzt erstmal einen neunen Rahmen kaufen den Bahn fahren geht auch auf Geld!

Wie Geld on der Vericherung käme und bis alles abgeschlossen ist wüsste ich noch eine weile warten!


Federgabelwechsel Teil aus und UmbAU! sollte ich daqs lieber vom Fachman (z.b Zweirad stadler) machen lassen?Ist bei mir um die Ecke!


----------



## acid-driver (31. Dezember 2008)

ich würde nur den steuersatz beim fachhändler tauschen lassen, der rest geht mit dem passenden werkzeug gut selber.

also wenn du das werkzeug hast --> mach selber...


----------



## Paddedream (31. Dezember 2008)

bezüglich laufrad den hinter in ja auch im Eimer!

Hate vorher xt ,kann man was empfehlen!


Diesen Rahmen strebe ich an

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=008#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (1. Januar 2009)

Wie schon gesagt, den Steuersatz würd ich auch vom Fachmann tauschen lassen.
Tretlager? Geht easy das Werkzeug, dass du bräuchtest würde aber auch ungefähr 20 Euro kosten.

Laufrad:
.....also es gibt immer wieder günstige Laufräder auf ebay, aber oft muss man dazu Zeit mitbringen.
Ich hab für nen LR Satz mit Onyx DT Swiss Nabe DISC ( um die es mir ging ) mit irgendwelchen Felgen von Rose ca 40 Euro bezahlt.
...nur so n grober Anhaltspunkt / kommt natürlich immer drauf an was man will......und meistens auch was der Rest der Welt grad so will 

und da zu empfehlen ist? .........rollen tut eigentlich jedes Rad...frage ist halt wie gut.

mit ner XT Nabe machst eigentlich nie was verkehrt mit der DT SWISS Onyx hatte ich auch nie Probleme, nur die Hinterradnabe (Achse) meiner Mavic Crossland ist vor geraumer Zeit ( nach 5 Jahren ) gebrochen ( 28 Euro und sie war wieder ganz )

Felge sollte halt bei dem AMS nicht unbedingt zu breit sein, da du sonst Probleme mit breiten Reifen bekommen kannst.
aber was da zu empfehlen ist kommt aufs einsatzgebiet an.


----------



## Paddedream (4. Januar 2009)

Tretlager 68 mm BSA

würde das passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

